# Hello



## desertcry (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone.  I'm knew here.  To tell a little about myself, I like to write poetry, short stories, fiction novels, and even some fiction.  When it comes to novels I tend to write in the realm of suspense/mystery sometimes with a touch of science fiction and horror.  Some of my writing is religious in nature, but not overly.  I look forward to posting and reading your writings.

Nate


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello, and let me be the first to welcome you to writing forums. I'm glad to see you're taking an interest in writing at only thirteen! I didn't really start until I was nineteen. Anyway, take a look around at all the parts of the forum, be sure to take at least a small glance at the rules, and enjoy your time!

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, Nate, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello there, and welcome!

I look forward to reading your work as well.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Nate and welcome. I too look forward to seeing your work. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum


----------

